# Có ngay 10 cách trị mụn bọc cực dễ ngay tại nhà mà các cô nàng không nên bỏ qua



## vietmom (25/8/18)

*Mụn bọc chắc chắn là nỗi ám ảnh với tất cả chúng ta, mỗi khi nó xuất hiện là chỉ muốn trốn luôn trong nhà. Vậy nên ngay bây giờ hãy bỏ túi ngay cho mình 10 bí quyết trị mụn bọc bằng những nguyên liệu cực đơn giản chắc chắn sẽ mang đến kết quả bất ngờ cho bạn đấy.*

Mụn bọc được xem là mối thù của mọi chị em, vậy mụn bọc là gì?
"Nhân vật này" xuất hiện với hình ảnh một vài nốt sần, cứng và đỏ gây cảm giác đau nhức. Không chỉ gây mất thẩm mỹ trên gương mặt mà nếu không biết trị đúng cách, mụn bọc có khả năng để lại sẹo rỗ, sẹo lõm và thâm.

Có thể kể ra vài nguyên nhân như sau:  rối loạn nội tiết tố trong cơ thể, vi khuẩn bí tắc lỗ chân lông, độc gan, stress căng thẳng quá độ kéo dài, thói quen vệ sinh,ăn uống ngủ nghỉ không khoa học, lạm dụng mỹ phẩm, môi trường ô nhiễm khói bụi…đó là những yếu tố kích thích cho mụn bọc lũ lược kéo đến trên gương mặt của chúng ta.

Ngay bây giờ chúng mình cùng tìm hiểu 10 cách để đánh bay lũ mụn bọc xấu xí ra khỏi gương mặt nhé:

*1. Trị mụn bọc bằng baking soda*

*

*
_Baking soda chứa nhiều hoạt tính kháng viêm và khử trùng, cân bằng độ pH giúp chữa trị mụn bọc, hấp thụ bã dầu và tẩy tế bào chết hiệu quả._​
Cách làm: Trộn 1 – 2 muỗng baking soda với nước tạo thành hỗn hợp mịn sau đó thoa lên nốt mụn bọc, giữ khoảng 15 – 20 phút sau đó rửa lại với nước ấm, thực hiện 1 -2 lần/ ngày để đạt hiệu quả hơn.

*2. Trị mụn bọc bằng chanh*

*

*
_Chanh được biết đến là một loại quả có tính axit hữu cơ cao nên nó có tác dụng sát trùng, chống viêm, tiêu diệt vi khuẩn, se khít lỗ chân lông._
​Cách làm: vệ sinh da mặt bằng nước ấm để mở lỗ chân lông, dùng bông gòn thấm nước cốt chanh rồi thoa lên vùng da bị mụn, để yên trong 10 phút sau đó rửa lại bằng nước lạnh, thực hiện 2 lần/ngày để tối ưu hiệu quả nhé.

*3. Trị mụn bọc bằng khoai tây*

*

*
_Khoai tây là loại củ giàu canxi, sắt, vitamin nên có thể giúp phân hủy bã dầu gây bí lỗ chân lông, làm se còi mụn  và làm sạch các vết mụn bọc tấy đỏ._​
Cách làm: gọt vỏ và xay mịn 1 củ khoai tây, tách lấy nước thoa lên vết mụn hoặc bạn cũng có thể nghiền nát khoai tây rồi trộn với sữa để thoa lên vùng da mụn, để khoảng 15 phút rồi rửa sạch với nước mát.

*4. Trị mụn bọc bằng mật ong*

*

*
_Mật ong có tính kháng khuẩn, khử trùng và tẩy tế bào chết, giúp là sạch da, giảm viêm và sưng đỏ, mang lại làn da mịn màng và tươi khỏe bất ngờ._
​Cách làm: dùng tăm bông thoa mật ong lên nốt mụn, để yên trong 15 phút sau đó bạn rửa sạch lại bằng nước ấm, nhớ chăm chỉ thoa đều đặn để có kết quá như ý.

*5. Trị mụn bọc bằng mặt nạ aspirin*

*

*
_Aspirin là một loại thuốc giảm đau, kháng viêm cấp tốc, nó được tin rằng có thể trị mụn bọc hiệu quả, làm sạch sâu các bụi bẩn nằm sâu trong các lỗ chân lông._
​Cách làm: nghiền 1 – 2 viên aspirin trộn với nước tạo hỗn hợp min, thoa lên da và để yên trong 15 phút, rửa sạch lại với nước sau đó nhé.

*6.Trị mụn bọc bằng kem đánh răng*

*

*
_Kem đánh răng chứa cồn và flo có khả năng làm khô còi mụn và diệt khuẩn, mình chỉ dùng kem đánh răng màu trắng thôi các nàng nhé._​
Cách làm: thoa kem đánh răng lên nốt mụn, để khô sau đó rửa mặt sạch bằng nước ấm, nhớ lặp lại đều đặn mỗi ngày nhé.

*7. Trị mụn bọc bằng tỏi*

*

*
_Tỏi có tính kháng khuẩn kháng viêm siêu đỉnh, có thể diệt sạch lũ mụn bọc cứng đầu._​
Cách làm: đập dập 1 tép toi rồi đắp lên nốt mụn khoảng 1 tiếng, sau đó vẫn rửa lại mặt thật sạch nhé nếu không sẽ bị bám mùi rất nặng, thực hiện đều đặn mụn mau chóng mềm và xẹp lại.

*8. Trị mụn bọc bằng nha đam*

*

*
_Nha đam khá lành tính và cũng kháng khuẩn rất tốt, là cách chữa trị mà ông bà ta lúc xưa vẫn hay dùng và dạy lại cho con cháu._​
Cách làm: Nước cốt nha đam hoặc cắt lấy tép nha đam và ép lấy chất gel thoa lên vùng mụn, nhẹ nhàng massage trong 2 – 3 phút, sau đó để yên để thấm tinh chất trong 5 phút rồi rửa sạch lại bằng nước.

*9. Trị mụn bọc bằng lòng trắng trứng*

*

*
_Chứa nhiều protein và riboflavin, lòng trắng trứng giúp loại bỏ mụn, làm sáng da và mang lại làn da mịn màng, bóng mướt._​
Cách làm: thoa lòng trắng trứng lên nốt mụn bọc và để trong 5 10 phút cho khô rồi rửa sạch lại với nước ấm nhé.

*10. Trị mụn bọc bằng xoài*

*

*
_Thật bất ngờ khi xuất hiện trong danh sách này, xoài chứa hàm lượng lớn vitamin A giúp trẻ hóa làn da, chống và ngăn ngừa mụn xuất hiện._​
Cách làm: Trộn nước cốt xoài với nước ấm, thoa lên vùng da mụn và để yên trong 5 phút, rồi rửa sạch lại bằng nước ấm, ngoài ra có thể kết hợp xoài với sữa chua, mật ong để làm mặt nạ giúp da mình được sáng và săn chắc hơn.

Mụn bọc thật sự đáng ghét, hãy thử ngay 10 cách trị mụn trên đây để xóa sạch các bạn nhé.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

